# RIP Tracker - non gsd



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

A member of my club had to pts one of her Giant Schnauzers, Tracker, this am. Tracker had cancer, discovered last summer. 

Tracker is at Kayla's left in this picture taken last fall.
















Tracker. We know you will be waiting at the bridge for Melinda, Kim and your brother Rocket Man


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

im so so sorry to hear about Tracker, Tracker is a beautiful dog.
RIP gorgeous, your battle is done


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

That is so sad, he looks like a lovely boy. Please extend our hugs her way.
Run free noble boy, until you meet your people at the bridge.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of Tracker. What a great picture of all the dogs, how did they all behave so nicely for photo?


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Tracker


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Tracker look for all the others that have gone before you. You are a beautiful dog. Wait for your master............


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am sorry for friend's loss. RIP, Tracker. Run free of pain.


----------

